# Diet recommended for optimum fertility and suitable for pregnant women over 40



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

My nutritionist has give me a diet to follow. Is anyone interested in my sharing it?


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Always interested in what the latest 'line' is so I'd be interested - we followed the paleo diet x


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

*Foods beneficial during pregnancy*

*[/color]List of foods to be avoided*
[/color]Liver, pate, cod liver oil
[/color][/size]Cheeses: moldy, blue, unpasteurized
[/color][/size]Raw/ undercooked eggs
[/color][/size]Cured meats: Parma ham, salami
[/color][/size]Shark, swordfish, marlin
[/color][/size]Tuna- careful
[/color][/size]Raw seafood
[/color][/size]No sage tea or parsley tea (parsley and sage as herbs added to cooking are fine)
[/color][/size]Caffeine: limit: no more than 200 mg per day: 2 coffees/ teas
[/color][/size]Oily fish: limit: only once/ twice a week

[/size]*[/color]List of foods to be included in your diet.*

[/color]It is important to choose wide variety of foods

•[/color][/size]lots of fruit and vegetables, wholegrain bread and cereals

•[/color][/size]moderate amounts of low fat dairy (cream cheese, yogurt) and lean meat

•[/color][/size]small amounts of foods high in fat, sugar and salt

•[/color][/size]lean meat, chicken and fish

•[/color][/size]dried beans and lentils

•[/color][/size]nuts and seeds

•[/color][/size]green leafy vegetables (very important as a great source of calcium) 
[/color][/size]Folic acid - apart from taking a supplement you can increase the foods containing folic acid:
[/color][/size]asparagus, bran flakes, broccoli, chick peas, dried beans, lentils, spinach
[/color][/size]cabbage, cauliflower, leeks, parsley, peas, wholegrain bread
[/color][/size]hazelnuts, parsnips, potatoes, salmon, strawberries, tomatoes, walnuts

[/color][/size]Chicken broth to be eaten often  [/color][/size]Beetroot soup [/color][/size]Miso soup
[/color][/size]Root vegetable soup  [/color][/size]Lentil soup

[/color][/size]Chicken Turkey [/color][/size] Beef [/color][/size]Fish (sardine, salmon, sea bas)

[/color][/size]Black turtle beans [/color][/size]Chickpeas [/color][/size]Lentils [/color][/size]Quinoa
[/color][/size]Oats [/color][/size]Barley [/color][/size]Buckwheat(you can try buckwheat soba noodles)

[/color][/size]Herbs (best added fresh, chopped): green parsley, thyme, basil, dill, marjoram, rosemary

[/color][/size]Eat lots of vegetables - will provide minerals and vitamins and make digestion easier
[/color][/size]Beetroot [/color][/size]Asparagus [/color][/size] Green leafy vegetables  [/color][/size] Broccoli
[/color][/size]Spinach [/color][/size]Artichoke [/color][/size]Butternut squash [/color][/size]Aubergine
[/color][/size]Sweet potatoes [/color][/size]Pumpkin [/color][/size]Alfalfa sprouts [/color][/size]Red / orange peppers
[/color][/size]Cauliflower  [/color][/size]String beans [/color][/size]Spring onions [/color][/size]Leek [/color][/size]Carrot
[/color][/size]Peas [/color][/size]Tomatoes [/color][/size]Lettuce [/color][/size]/ Endive
[/color][/size]Any green, purple, orange and yellow vegetables.

[/color][/size]Fruit - best eat them seasonally and from local sources (try to avoid the ones that traveled across the globe)
[/color][/size]Cantaloupe melon [/color][/size]Grapes [/color][/size](Red) [/color][/size]Strawberries [/color][/size]Peach  
[/color][/size]Cherries [/color][/size]Apples (red are the best) [/color][/size]Raspberries
[/color][/size]Pomegranate(you can drink pomegranate juice) [/color][/size]Water melon [/color][/size]Pears (ripe)

[/color][/size]Careful with nuts, do not eat too many, especially careful with peanuts(avoid) and Brazils (see below)
[/color][/size]Almonds [/color][/size]Walnuts [/color][/size]Pecan nuts [/color][/size]Hazelnut[/color][/size]s [/color][/size]
[/color][/size]Pistachios [/color][/size]Brazil nuts (2 a day - not every day)

[/color][/size]Pumpkin, sunflower, hemp, flax seeds - you can grind them and then sprinkle some on foods. Prepare only small amount at a time and keep it in the jar in the fridge for 2-3 days.

[/color][/size]Red dates (seedless) [/color][/size](can be bought in Chinese food store - can be eaten as a snack or added to soups or stews) 
[/color][/size]Dried apricots (organic)
[/color][/size]Umeboshi (Japanese plum paste, use as a spread or added to meats or stews)

[/color][/size]Green tea - Chinese Gunpowder or Japanese Sencha
[/color][/size]Herbal teas: nettle, rooibos, melisa (lemon balm)[/color][/size], rosehip

[/color][/size]Calcium is very important in pregnancy, usually pregnancy supplement contains a good dose. Support it however with diet: green leafy vegetables, spinach, broccoli, pulses, seeds and nuts. Despite common belief dairy is not the best source of calcium, avoid.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Foods beneficial during pregnancy*

*List of foods to be avoided*
Liver, pate, cod liver oil
Cheeses: moldy, blue, unpasteurized
Raw/ undercooked eggs
Cured meats: Parma ham, salami
Shark, swordfish, marlin
Tuna- careful
Raw seafood
No sage tea or parsley tea (parsley and sage as herbs added to cooking are fine)
Caffeine: limit: no more than 200 mg per day: 2 coffees/ teas
Oily fish: limit: only once/ twice a week

*List of foods to be included in your diet.*

It is important to choose wide variety of foods

•lots of fruit and vegetables, wholegrain bread and cereals

•moderate amounts of low fat dairy (cream cheese, yogurt) and lean meat

•small amounts of foods high in fat, sugar and salt

•lean meat, chicken and fish

•dried beans and lentils

•nuts and seeds

•green leafy vegetables (very important as a great source of calcium)
Folic acid - apart from taking a supplement you can increase the foods containing folic acid:
asparagus, bran flakes, broccoli, chick peas, dried beans, lentils, spinach
cabbage, cauliflower, leeks, parsley, peas, wholegrain bread
hazelnuts, parsnips, potatoes, salmon, strawberries, tomatoes, walnuts

Chicken broth to be eaten often 
Beetroot soup
Miso soup
Root vegetable soup
Lentil soup

Chicken Turkey Beef Fish (sardine, salmon, sea bas)

Black turtle beans Chickpeas Lentils Quinoa
Oats Barley Buckwheat(you can try buckwheat soba noodles)

Herbs (best added fresh, chopped): green parsley, thyme, basil, dill, marjoram, rosemary

Eat lots of vegetables - will provide minerals and vitamins and make digestion easier
Beetroot Asparagus Green leafy vegetables Broccoli
Spinach Artichoke Butternut squash Aubergine
Sweet potatoes Pumpkin Alfalfa sprouts Red / orange peppers
Cauliflower String beans Spring onions Leek Carrot
Peas Tomatoes Lettuce/ Endive
Any green, purple, orange and yellow vegetables.

Fruit - best eat them seasonally and from local sources (try to avoid the ones that traveled across the globe)
Cantaloupe melon Grapes(Red) Strawberries Peach 
Cherries Apples (red are the best) Raspberries
Pomegranate(you can drink pomegranate juice) Water melon Pears (ripe)

Careful with nuts, do not eat too many, especially careful with peanuts(avoid) and Brazils (see below)
Almonds

Pistachio Brazil nuts (2 a day - not every day)

Pumpkin, sunflower, hemp, flax seeds - you can grind them and then sprinkle some on foods. Prepare only small amount at a time and keep it in the jar in the fridge for 2-3 days.

Red dates (seedless)(can be bought in Chinese food store - can be eaten as a snack or added to soups or stews)
Dried apricots (organic)
Umeboshi (Japanese plum paste, use as a spread or added to meats or stews)

Green tea - Chinese Gunpowder or Japanese Sencha
Herbal teas: nettle, rooibos, melisa (lemon balm), rosehip

Calcium is very important in pregnancy, usually pregnancy supplement contains a good dose. Support it however with diet: green leafy vegetables, spinach, broccoli, pulses, seeds and nuts. Despite common belief dairy is not the best source of calcium, avoid.

*Hope this is easier to read, amended post of ElaineMcE xx


----------

